# In desperate need



## Twochicks (11/2/16)

After 4 months off smoking cigarettes my ego one mini has just upped and died on me  
So here I sit with a packet of Winston's and only R300 to get my ego working or something else to take its place.

I really don't want to fall into my filthy old habit and would appreciate any help

Thanks


----------



## Kayzer (11/2/16)

I think you can buy a ijust2 tank with 300. Wait go to the classifieds there are some subtank minis still looking for owners. 

Or is it the battery that's stuffed?

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Twochicks (11/2/16)

Kayzer said:


> I think you can buy a ijust2 tank with 300. Wait go to the classifieds there are some subtank minis still looking for owners.
> 
> Or is it the battery that's stuffed?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk



It seems to me that the battery and coil part aren't touching. Battery looks okay but coil not firing. It fell a few times and the tank was left sitting scew on battery. I wangled it back to normal position which left it working for about a week. Yesterday I added juice and directly after that ...nothing

Will any mini tank fit?


----------



## Pixstar (11/2/16)

Perhaps @shaunnadan can assist you?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Twochicks (11/2/16)

Twochicks said:


> It seems to me that the battery and coil part aren't touching. Battery looks okay but coil not firing. It fell a few times and the tank was left sitting scew on battery. I wangled it back to normal position which left it working for about a week. Yesterday I added juice and directly after that ...nothing
> 
> Will any mini tank fit?





Pixstar said:


> Perhaps @shaunnadan can assist you?



Will pm him thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Twochicks (11/2/16)

Tested with my friends ijust2 tank and battery is fine 

Not sure how it never occurred to me to check.

Will be buying a replacement part today. 

Thanks Kayzer

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## NewOobY (11/2/16)

Twochicks said:


> After 4 months off smoking cigarettes my ego one mini has just upped and died on me
> So here I sit with a packet of Winston's and only R300 to get my ego working or something else to take its place.
> 
> I really don't want to fall into my filthy old habit and would appreciate any help
> ...


Or you can come past my house and I can give you another tank . I have a tron-s or a kangertech nano, you can choose - just dont go onto stinkies. If your battery is broken, I can borrow you my istick30w <-- This i want back when you get money though to get yourself another mod.

Ahh always better to read entire thread before posting - ignore the above, offer still up if you don't come right.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 10


----------



## Twochicks (11/2/16)

NewOobY said:


> Or you can come past my house and I can give you another tank . I have a tron-s or a kangertech nano, you can choose - just dont go onto stinkies. If your battery is broken, I can borrow you my istick30w <-- This i want back when you get money though to get yourself another mod.
> 
> Ahh always better to read entire thread before posting - ignore the above, offer still up if you don't come right.




I tested my battery and it's fine. Where do you stay. Any tank will be awesome and will be very much appreciated


----------



## cam (11/2/16)

Good lad, if you fall short i have a kanger nano to pif.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Twochicks (11/2/16)

A HUGE thanks to newOoby for the tank. It's working like a dream

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 5


----------



## NewOobY (11/2/16)

hehe all good

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 8


----------



## Andre (11/2/16)

Glad you got sorted @Twochicks! Kudos to @NewOobY . This community rocks!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 7


----------



## Nightwalker (11/2/16)

This thread amazed me. Not that someone asked for help, just the love and kindness thrown towards a Vaper in need. This is brilliant.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## cam (11/2/16)

big points to newooby

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Kayzer (11/2/16)

Nightwalker said:


> This thread amazed me. Not that someone asked for help, just the love and kindness thrown towards a Vaper in need. This is brilliant.


A Vaper in need is friend indeed  

High five to all the piffers that keep the puffers off the stinkies. I'm blowing circles in your honour  

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Greyz (11/2/16)

Just saw this now and big up to @NewOobY !
I belong to many forums and these acts of kindness and generosity are as rare as hens teeth.
You guys are an example to me and I look forward to being able to pif or help out too one day.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Ugi (11/2/16)

@Greyz u muz no bud


----------



## Greyz (11/2/16)

Ugi said:


> @Greyz u muz no bud


Hey Ugi, what's happening does your friend still want that dripper I have?

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ugi (12/2/16)

See u can pif. Don't doubt yourself. Yes bro. I've just been building coils bro


----------

